# weight trainers, question



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So i joined a fitness class on tues and thursdays.. Its been going really well but I dunno if I messed up my elbow or if i am just a wussy. LOL

I seemed to pull the muscle in my left arm. The upper part, at the back. Cant recall the name.

Its almost been a week and it's just getting worse... Bob thinks I tore it, but i dont know what to do. The pain has gotten into my elbow joint today. D:

It sucks to have to work.. I dont want to have to take it easy in class because i really want to get myself into check. But i dont want to be in pain all the time...

thanks for any help anyone can offer..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You can try soaking in some epsom salt in a nice bath. It also may be your muscles recovering from being ripped apart (during your work out). 

Wish I could offer more help! Sounds like a neat class! Where is it? Maybe I'll go with. 

Hmmm you could try adding some IAL to your epsom salt bath as well. lol J/K!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha! Thanks so much kat, i'll try it out... 

I have a bad feeling a get a lot of swelling that just doesnt go away easily. My hand is still screwed and I have been really trying hard to not over use it.

I hope its nothing. 

The class is actually at my work which is in pickering.. I wish i could get you to come. Its awesome and my trainer anita is very very nice.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Try putting heat then ice on it . If you tore it its going to take awhile to heal. If you get any tingling in your hand or arm you could of pinched a nerve.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hasnt started to tingle but I did get that in my leg last friday. Its fine now. I go up and walk/run on my breaks and for the end half of my lunch. I do that everyday so I have been pushing myself really hard.

My arm feels like someone is going me a charlie horse all day long... and my elbow feels like I smacked it off the pavement. O_O

I am sure I am just a wussy lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The muscle on the back of your arm is the tricep. If it's on the back of your shoulder joint (or around it) it's any part of the deltoid.

I'm going to guess that in the first week of class your trainer had you going hard? Bad trainer. Any good trainer will have you start out with a really low weight or just the bar to get you used to using those muscles (however minimal) and then move you up to weight.

I'd say that you've overworked the muscle and done a bit of damage to it. I'd take Pat's advice and ice to reduce swelling if it's causing pain. And take it easy. Getting in shape should take months. Take your time, cause if you keep getting hurt, you'll get discouraged. 

It's going to be slow, but just like with fishkeeping, hardly anything good comes of rapid change.
Good luck with the workouts, and keep that ice handy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Naw it wasnt her.. It was me.. LOL And its my left arm which i never really use so thats prolly why its so bad.

Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I prescribe 5fl oz/gl of melafix twice a day, in conjunction with a 20% water change every 3 days... you'll be right as rain in no time!  

Slightly more seriously - you've hurt yourself, and by your own admission, the pain's getting worse. At the risk of sounding like your mum(!) Please seek expert medical advice, and get it checked out properly before you cause yourself further harm... 

... Take that from a guy that hurt himself exercising early last year, and has spent (and continues to spend) a LOT of time and money in Chiropracty to remedy the additional damage he caused himself because he "sucked it up", rather than seeking medical advice earlier on...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg really? I am a total newbie to this kinda thing lol..

Funny enough it feels pretty good today. I took care not to sleep on it like i usually do and it feels a lot better. I am gunna be really careful till tues and then speak with the trainer and see what she says. She can give me something else to do.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

eric is right, probably your tricep, If you tore it (complete) you'd see massive swelling and bruising, as well a TON of pain, constant, which would be bad enough that you'd go to emerg without question. So if anything, it's likely to be just a pulled muscle. Though some swelling does come from that, it wouldn't be a ton.

could also be a light minor tear, incomplete, but you should see bruising if that's the case

either way, take it easy!

I suggest, "deep cold" it will rid you of pain(comes in a blue tube like toothpast, but stands up on the cap - around $8.95 I think), mostly just menthol rub stuff, I used it on my knee last night to go to bed, in conjunction with a couple T3's, but that's because I have a terrible left knee from being hit by a car :\ just started acting up last night ...yay...spasms


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I love that stuff! It's also sold as Myoflex. That one contains some pain killers (salicylicates) so it's extra good. I always take some when I go to training camps, since by day 2 I usually can't walk up stairs.

Also, reading this over again, I'd think you just are feeling the burn of working out  Usually takes 2 days for the worst of it to come and you feel better - eventually it'll hurt less and less each time. 

Good luck with the working out! I've been trying to swim every day...so far I have been swimming a little, and mostly just sitting in the sauna relaxing. lol.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

swimming is awesome, if you can, a lot of people can't swim which is unfortunate 

I prefer to keep swimming to the summer months, since I have a pool I enjoy it, but it's not really large enough to do laps.... so I swim lakes in the summer whenever I go away, or rivers, which ever I'm at


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh swimming.. thats what i used to do. I was on the swim team. I was the one who would do the 16 lap race. It was awesome... Its not fantastic but i came in 25th out of 250. 

It feels so much better today.. Just a small ache in my elbow but thats it. Thanks for the support you guys :3


----------

